# Jeff's stuff



## Redfisher




----------



## bikehunter

What a nice collection!


----------



## heirkb

Nice! Two questions. What are those stacked things in the upper left of the first photo? Stone holders? And, who made that knife block? Ok, that's three.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Nice start!


----------



## stevenStefano

Nice collection. What's the second gyuto in? Care to share your favourites?


----------



## mainaman

heirkb said:


> Nice! Two questions. What are those stacked things in the upper left of the first photo? Stone holders? And, who made that knife block? Ok, that's three.


I think that it is not stone holder, it looks like another knife block.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

heirkb said:


> Nice! Two questions. What are those stacked things in the upper left of the first photo? Stone holders? And, who made that knife block? Ok, that's three.



+1

The block is from the Boardsmith. My guess would be stone holders (the stacked items at top left) too, but I'd like to know for sure as well.


----------



## Still-edo

Holy cow! Now thats a knife block!


----------



## Redfisher

heirkb said:


> Nice! Two questions. What are those stacked things in the upper left of the first photo? Stone holders? And, who made that knife block? Ok, that's three.



That is actually a knife block in the first photo. The knife block in the last photos was made by the the BoardSMITH but he is no longer making them.


----------



## tk59

Where'd you get the other knife block?


----------



## heirkb

I'd like to know, too.


----------



## EdipisReks

tk59 said:


> Where'd you get the other knife block?



k-mart, i bet. 

i wish i had that Boos end grain. i have a Boos side grain that i love, and i be the end grain is even better!


----------



## Redfisher

stevenStefano said:


> Nice collection. What's the second gyuto in? Care to share your favourites?



If you are talking about the yellow handled one it's a Wantanabe stainless damascus. Lot of favorites depends on the chore. The carter is paper thin love it on onions, peppers, ginger,etc. I also love the takeda. It's fun just to grab a different knife. Before I got the big block I used to rotate knives into the smaller one.

Jeff


----------



## Redfisher

tk59 said:


> Where'd you get the other knife block?



Keaglecutlery.com


----------



## jgraeff

Redfisher said:


>



So which is your favorite? 

love that knife block as well!


----------



## Redfisher

jgraeff said:


> So which is your favorite?
> 
> love that knife block as well!



Can't say I have a favorite. Carter, takeda, there is a new Fowler in there I like.

Jeff


----------



## bcrano

How do you like the keagle cutlery block? With Dave not making blocks any more would you recommend them?


----------



## apicius9

Is he still making them? I seem to remember that he didn't at some point. In any case, I have. 30something slot block from Keagle Cutlery and love it. It's packed denser than David's blocks but that als saves space on the counter.

Stefan


----------



## Redfisher

bcrano said:


> How do you like the keagle cutlery block? With Dave not making blocks any more would you recommend them?



The Keagle block (actually I have two matching) was made a bunch of years ago. Don't know if he is making them or not. Website is still active. If we could all come to a consensus (yeah sure) on a block design maybe we could convince David into making a bunch of the exact same thing. Mine is already out of slots I'd like some paring knife slots and a scissors slot in the base and probably need about 40 slots up top.


----------

